# Broken Cucumber

## Ahenobarbi

Today when updating I got a message

```

dev-ruby/rack:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-ruby/rack-1.1.0', 'merge') conflicts with

    <dev-ruby/rack-1.1.0[ruby_targets_ruby18] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-ruby/actionpack-2.3.5-r1', 'merge')

```

And after update cucumber stopped working and started complaining

```

 $ rake features --trace

(in /mnt/data/UserData/joszi/Desktop/Settler-Hobo)

** Invoke features (first_time)

** Invoke cucumber (first_time)

** Invoke cucumber:ok (first_time)

** Invoke db:test:prepare (first_time)

** Invoke db:abort_if_pending_migrations (first_time)

** Invoke environment (first_time)

** Execute environment

** Execute db:abort_if_pending_migrations

** Execute db:test:prepare

** Invoke db:test:load (first_time)

** Invoke db:test:purge (first_time)

** Invoke environment 

** Execute db:test:purge

** Execute db:test:load

** Invoke db:schema:load (first_time)

** Invoke environment 

** Execute db:schema:load

** Execute cucumber:ok

/usr/bin/ruby18 -I "/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/cucumber-0.6.4/lib:lib" "/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/cucumber-0.6.4/bin/cucumber"  --profile default

Using the default profile...

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.3.5/lib/rails/gem_dependency.rb:119:Warning: Gem::Dependency#version_requirements is deprecated and will be removed on or after August 2010.  Use #requirement

Missing these required gems:

  database_cleaner  >= 0.5.0

You're running:

  ruby 1.8.7.249 at /usr/bin/ruby18

  rubygems 1.3.6 at /home/joszi/.gem/ruby/1.8, /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8

Run `rake gems:install` to install the missing gems.

rake aborted!

Command failed with status (1): [/usr/bin/ruby18 -I "/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1...]

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:995

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1010:in `call'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1010:in `sh'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1094:in `sh'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1029:in `ruby'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1094:in `ruby'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/cucumber-0.6.4/lib/cucumber/rake/task.rb:68:in `run'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/cucumber-0.6.4/lib/cucumber/rake/task.rb:138

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:636:in `call'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:636:in `execute'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:631:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:631:in `execute'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:597:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/monitor.rb:242:in `synchronize'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:590:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:607:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:596:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/monitor.rb:242:in `synchronize'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:590:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:607:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:604:in `invoke_prerequisites'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:596:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/monitor.rb:242:in `synchronize'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:590:in `invoke_with_call_chain'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:583:in `invoke'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2051:in `invoke_task'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `each'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2029:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2068:in `standard_exception_handling'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2023:in `top_level'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2001:in `run'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:2068:in `standard_exception_handling'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/lib/rake.rb:1998:in `run'

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rake-0.8.7/bin/rake:31

/usr/bin/rake:8:in `load'

/usr/bin/rake:8

```

Do you know how can I fix it?

----------

